# Suggestions for Bose speaker upgrade?



## Tony_SD (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all. I recently came over from the BMW world and bought my first Audi, a 2012 TT. I'm loving it so far except for the Bose system. Currently with the stock HU I have audible hiss when volume is up but no music is playing, I'm hoping it's the HU and not the Bose amp. I'm in the process of installing a Sony XAV-AX7000 head unit, just waiting on a back ordered harness. Has anyone replaced the Bose speakers with higher quality aftermarket speakers? My guess is the Bose amp is tailored to the speakers but maybe it's possible. I'm willing to try if I can find speakers of the right size and impedance. Also in the works is some sound deadening and adding a small sub, so maybe that alone will improve the sound enough that I won't need new speakers.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Firstly hello and welcome to the forum Tony.

I believe that the Bose speaker and amp set have no direct individual upgrade replacements, it's all or nothing with no viable upgrade, that's unless you want to replace the whole system..

It might be worth your while doing some research on the Alpine SP400TT audio upgrade set for your car. As your car has Bose already there will be some rewiring necessary, but it's not impossible to do.

https://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/Sin ... /SPC-400TT

A subwoofer would be recommended, perhaps an active all in one?

https://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/pow ... 5/swe-1200

If the above kit doesn't float your boat then there are many other options, just be aware that the main bass speakers in the doors are 8"/200mm and these are pretty hard to come by, check our Rainbow or Audison for larger bass speakers

Good luck, let us know how you get on


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

You can also consider a complete upgrade of the speakers. This is a summary of what i've done re: speakers
- Rainbow 3 way speakers
- JL amp to replace the OEM non-bose amp
- 12" sub
- JL mono sub amp
I originally had the Rainbow's hooked up tot he factory amp but couldn't put the volume up very high before distortion set in.

Click here to go to IG slideshow










Retrofit install details begin here - Audio build v2.0 - Retrofit 3 way Rainbow C8.3 speaker upgrade


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> You can also consider a complete upgrade of the speakers. This is a summary of what i've done re: speakers
> - Rainbow 3 way speakers
> - JL amp to replace the OEM non-bose amp
> - 12" sub
> ...


What JL amps did you use for the upgrade, also love the fact you put a 12" in a TT , which sub?  the post you sent over was so many pages I couldn't find it!. I've got a 500/1 JL audio coming my way with the option to buy the 300/2 (both v1s). I don't know if I want to go to the effort of replacing the components! I hope I won't regret just getting a sub and upgrading the head unit!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Go back one page and you'll see the sub and more info on the speakers - it's a 12" slimline one. I don't know the model as it's always been housed in the slim sub box. It's plenty of oomph for me. I can also stand it up should i need boot space as it sit neatly under the shelf.









The amps i'm using are the JL XD series. Compact yet powerful. The sub one lives where the OEM amp usually clamps in. I still need to refine where the front speaker amp goes. Currently it's just floating in the recess under the boot floor.
Sub amp - JL XD600/1
Front speakers - JL XD400/4

You won't regret it - adding a proper sub makes a world of difference.


----------



## piti (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello!

The original speakers are 2 Ohms, with 4 Ohm speakers the original amp can't provide a lot of power, which is why it's advisable to also change the amp when changing speakers.
Note that the bose front system is partly active, so you can't use a 2-channel amp for the front speakers unless also replace the speakers with complete set including passive crossovers (or you have matching crossover but that would probably be even more expensive to get right than buying a complete set).

I've measured the non-bose system and it has a quite hefty bass boost at 50Hz at the front system, which won't be required anymore after adding a subwoofer. This will free up quite some potential in the original speakers when crossover is set up correctly.
I've also just added a subwoofer and basically kept the original amplifier and speakers and it's a huge difference.

Peter


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

That's good to know guys, I'm going to start with a Head unit upgrade and sub and hoping that should do me before considering anything too drastic.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

piti said:


> I've also just added a subwoofer and basically kept the original amplifier and speakers and it's a huge difference.
> 
> Peter


What sub did you add?


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

SeirraBravo said:


> That's good to know guys, I'm going to start with a Head unit upgrade and sub and hoping that should do me before considering anything too drastic.


What headunit?


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

happychappy said:


> SeirraBravo said:
> 
> 
> > That's good to know guys, I'm going to start with a Head unit upgrade and sub and hoping that should do me before considering anything too drastic.
> ...


China special!


----------



## piti (Oct 10, 2018)

happychappy said:


> What sub did you add?


It's a Kicker CWRT102 (shallow mount) https://www.kicker.com/comp-rt-10-2-ohm-subwoofer
and as amp an Audio System X80.4 DSP which acts as amp for the sub and as DSP for the OEM speakers.
https://en.audio-system.de/products/amp ... rstaerker/
Maybe at some point I'll also power the front OEM speakers with this amp but not enough motivation at the moment to do it.


----------

